# Wood Decay Fungi



## dattashri (Feb 24, 2012)

A wood-decay fungus is a variety of fungus that digests moist wood, causing it to rot. Some wood-decay fungi attack dead wood, such as brown rot, and some, such as Armillaria (Honey fungus), are parasitic and colonize living trees. Fungi that not only grow on wood but actually cause it to decay, are called lignicolous fungi. They do not necessarily need to decay lignin in the wood to be termed lignicolous.

Wood-decay fungi can be classified according to the type of decay that they cause: brown rot, soft rot, and white rot.


----------



## marlinjenson (Jul 24, 2012)

Really helpful thanks a lot Shrikrishna


----------



## Maceygray (Jul 5, 2013)

Poria incrassata is a wood decaying fungus capable of destroying extensive portions of a structure before the first signs of its presence are noticeable. Poria is a species of dry rot which is rather menacing, though the rotten thing is that once you've spotted it, you are in deep trouble.


----------

